# Button from 3 Lbs of P3 CPU fingers..........



## firedan525 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey everyone, Here is a gold button I just finished with. I had 3lbs of fingers from P3 cpu cards. I used acid peroxide to seperate foils. Then washed in HCL to remove trace base metals. Washed in H2O, drained then added H2O, HCL, & CHL to dissolve into Auric chloride. I filtered the AC then percipitated, washed 3X. Walla...... 8.68 grams, beautiful color, crystalization on top, and spout. Thanks for lookin. DAN


----------



## Noxx (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice button ! 3 pounds of fingers yields 180$US of gold !?
NICEEE !


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 10, 2007)

Great work Dan!



Noxx said:


> 3 pounds of fingers yields 180$US of gold !?



Noxx, 

3 pounds of slotted cpu fingers will! That's 45+# of clean cpus (no plastic, no heatsink ) to get the 3#'s of fingers. ISA and PCI fingers won't do this well. Memory fingers actually do slightly better. 

Steve


----------



## firedan525 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, Steve mentioned that I should post a pic of my filter after I put my Auric Chloride through. I threw it away and cant find it now, but I will say If you are not dissolving and filtering your foils you are getting alot of junk in your gold. I was amazed on how much junk was left after all the foils were dissolved. Just a reminder. Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 10, 2007)

Steve, I'm not sure to understand... Maybe my terminology is not good, but how can you get fingers from CPUs ? :?:


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 10, 2007)

I think they mean the fingers or pins from the Cpu socket, Noxx.

Am i right guys. I'm kind of with Noxx here. :?:


----------



## trooper123 (Jul 10, 2007)

OOH I think I can help with this one. (hope this works) This is a CPU. Ofcourse the gold fingers are on the bottom edge. It's a "slot 1" CPU


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's what slotted cpu fingers look like:

[img::]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/guess_win.jpg[/img]

They come off of slot 1 cpus, typically PII or PIII as seen here without a heat sink:

[img::]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/slot1cpu.jpg[/img]

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 10, 2007)

Trooper,

Pretty close but not 100% correct. Slot A is what you have there. It's really a technicality. AMD made the Slot A while Intel produced the Slot 1. mechanically the same, but electrically very different. Probably the same gold content though! :wink: 

I would say you are right on considering the question content.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok I understand ;0

Thanks


----------



## badastro (Jul 17, 2007)

How many clean CPUs does it take to get 45 pounds? :shock:


----------



## Dog Biscuit (Jul 23, 2007)

Last time I weighed some, there were about 10 to the pound. That would be 450 for 45 pounds.


----------



## Silver (Jan 5, 2008)

I have started collecting fingers. My friend also found 4 old cell phones and we extracted from them everything that looks gold plated. So should we process phones with the fingers or separate?


----------



## ThePierCer (Mar 19, 2008)

I just mixed the fingures from about 30 CPU's with the fingures from 100+ memory sticks? 
Should I have kept them seperate? or does it really not make a difference?


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 19, 2008)

firedan525 said:


> Thanks guys, Steve mentioned that I should post a pic of my filter after I put my Auric Chloride through. I threw it away and cant find it now.


Regardless of the nature of your filters, don't toss them! You'll be pleasantly rewarded with values if you'll simply incinerate them and store the ash. It can be chemically reprocessed, or even furnace reduced. I've tried to pound this into the reader's heads on a regular basis. In spite of washing your filters well, they often can, and will, contain traces of gold that has self precipitated, assuming your solution is properly evaporated or the nitric has been properly tied up with urea. 

Nice job on the button! :wink: 

Harold


----------



## draftinu (Mar 23, 2008)

NICE BUTTON DAN!!!!!! Harold, I have saved all my filters from the start. :wink: All I have to do is burn them and save the ashes for AR treatment? Thanks, Tim P.S. I have ordered Hokes book, Still waiting


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 24, 2008)

draftinu said:


> Harold, I have saved all my filters from the start. :wink: All I have to do is burn them and save the ashes for AR treatment?


That's correct, but don't get in a hurry unless you're curious. Store them until you have enough to make it worth your time. If you've washed them well, you won't have a lot of gold present, but you'll be surprised that there will be some. When you have enough ash, the time is well spent. 

When you incinerate, if you intend to process chemically, it's a good idea to incinerate until you've eliminated all traces of carbon. Heat your pan from below until it's red (don't melt it) and then play a little free oxygen from your torch on the remaining waste. Use only a little, so you don't blow it about. Any carbon that remains will glow red. If you see no such action, the job is done. 



> P.S. I have ordered Hokes book, Still waiting


I'm pleased to hear that. I'm starting to get the idea that some of the readers think it's not necessary. If they don't know and understand its contents, I expect they'll struggle endlessly. Regardless of the age of the book, the material contained within is top notch stuff. Even if there are other ways to achieve the end, the fact remains that the processes discussed in her book WORK----and they're explained in fine detail so anyone can understand them. You did good!

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 25, 2008)

draftinu said:


> P.S. I have ordered Hokes book, Still waiting





Harold said:


> I'm pleased to hear that. I'm starting to get the idea that some of the readers think it's not necessary.


Harold you must be getting some kind of kickbacks from the sales of her book.Or did you buy the rights when she passed?lol.


----------



## Lou (Mar 25, 2008)

As he's said many a time, he gets nothing from pushing the book. It's just a good book that will help people out. He has no selfish motivation in it at all, except the desire to see us all do well! 

I suppose I should start pushing Cotton and Wilkinson...an excellent text.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 26, 2008)

mariannalice said:


> draftinu said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. I have ordered Hokes book, Still waiting
> ...



Chuckle! 

I sure as hell wish I did get something for my trouble. Sadly, I do not, and I live on Social Security. I could use some extra cash! :wink: 

I push the book because it teaches beginners *all* of the essentials. I am not aware of another text that does, not the way Hoke did it. You can be a complete moron and still learn to refine. I'm sure that's true----it worked for me, and I was a miserable student in school. Need I remind you that I founded and ran a very successful refining business, supporting the jewelry industry, until I retired? 

There are a few things in life that I believe in. McIntosh stereo gear is one of them. Hoke's book is another. I like apple pie, and cheese cake, too, made by my good wife, Susan. 

I'd like to think that readers will have enough faith in my recommendation to buy the book. It takes a lot of pressure off those of us that try to be helpful, and can keep the novice out of trouble by teaching acceptable practices in refining and testing procedures. It's one damned good book, one that should be in the library of anyone that has an interest in refining. Even those amongst us that consider themselves experimentors can benefit from the book, by understanding what to expect, and why, when various procedures are employed. 

Regardless of what some may say, the bulk of the information contained in her book is not outdated. The book even touches on electrolytic parting and the Miller chlorine process. The principles of refining have not changed much in many years. The greatest changes are likely in the platinum group of metals, not in gold and silver. 

Buy the book! 

Harold


----------



## draftinu (Mar 26, 2008)

Harold, Thanks for the info. I can't wait to read this book!  And as you have heard so many times, it is such a pleasure to read and learn from every one of your posts. You are our 5 star C.O. Not to take away from Steve, Catfish, GSP, Lou, Aflac, and all of the others that help us accomplish what we take for granite. Thank you ALL who are so helpful to the forum :!: Tim


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, I will be gettign the book too... and after Harold's last post, maybe some apple pie! 8)


----------

